# Como medir un rele o relay?



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tengo un relay y no sé como testearlo, tengo tester y una fuente de 12 v-3A,  no sé si esas herramientas me pueden ayudar.

Como pueden ver tiene 5 patas, pero no sé como testearlo.. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 11, 2010)

hola, los reles de esos modelos, normalmente tienen un dibujito entre sus patas uno es con forma de espiral es la bobina y son los dos pines de un extremo, los otros 3 pines son del swhichet, asi que si mides entre las 3 patas que estan de un extremo vas a encontrar entre la del medio que es la comun y otra continuidad esa va hacer el normalmente cerrado NC, y entre la del medio y la otra un abierto osea normalmente abriero NA, y si mides entre las patas de la bobina vas a medir en ohm con el multimetro y vas a encontrar una medicion normalmente, y si mides la bobina en continuidad obvio que va a ver continuida, bueno espero y te sirva...saludos...


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hola,

Entre la pata 1 y 2(comun) debe medir abierto porque hace el NC, entre la pata 2 y 3 debe medir continuidad porque hace el NA. Hasta aquí entendí

No entendi muy bien eso de que "voy a encontrar una medición normalmente" en los extremos, es decir, entre las patas 1 y 3.

Tampoco entendí eso de medir la bobina en continuidad, viendo la imagen y el logo del espiar adivino que la bobina corresponde a la pata 1 y 3 y al medirla debo obtener un corto o resitencia muy baja.

Le he adjuntado otra imagen con las patas enumeradas para que me aclare un poco más

Ah, las demás patas (5 y 6) también se les mide???

 Le doy las gracias de antemano!

Aquí está la imagen nueva con las patas enumeradas


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 11, 2010)

a ver te explico ya con los pines que muestras, los pines 1, 2 y 3 son el swichet y los pines 4 y 5 son de la bobina te coloco una imagen del rele internamente.

4 5 1 2 3

PD: note que la imagen que te mencionaba estaba del estromo del los 3 pines que te digo que son del switchet, no se a que hace referencia pero no creo que sea a la bobina ya que el pin central dice "com" de comun y los pines 4 y 5 dicen on. verifica si eso es cierto, midiendo entre los pines 4 y 5 continuida, y entre los pines 2 o 3 y el 1, uno va a tener continuidad y el otro no, otra cosa NC es normalmente cerrado hay continuidad y NA normalmente abierto no hay continuidad...saludos


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola,


Entre el ping 1 y 2 (punto común) mide 436 ohms
Entre el ping 3 y 2 (punto común) mide 0.40 ohms <-- Este es el problema?? 

Entre los ping 4 y 5 (bobina) me marca 002 ohms y pita

Bueno, este rele pertence a una placa de un estabilizador de Pc, que hace poco se quemó,
y al medirle la resistencia en el enchufe me carga 0.40 ohms lo cual obviamiente está mal pues debería marcar 1 o abierto, pero no entendia en qué componente estaba la falla. 
Ahora después de medir el rele parece que no cuadra con los valores que me dijiste y estoy 99% seguro que ese es el problema.
Es fácil conseguir reles o lo puedo sacar de algún otro equipo?

Ah, hay otro componente en la placa la cual no sé qué es, ni como testearlo, tiene 3 patas y dice 20K, podriá decirme cómo puedo saber si está bien ese componente plateado?

le adjunto una imagen de la placa


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 12, 2010)

hola, mira si medistes el componente montado, a lo mejor no fue la mejor idea ya que al estar conectado en la tarjeta hay ciertas mediciones que cambian al estar conectado el componente al circuito, por otro lado ese componente plateado es un preset o potenciometro, el cual debe servir para algun tipo de regulacion o calibracion del circuito, te recomendaria sacar el rele y medirlo y luego probrarlo aparte alimentando la bobina con 9volts a ver si se activa, a pesar de ser de 12 yo he logrado activarlos con 9V a menos de que tengas una fuente dc de 12V seria lo ideal, si se activa entonces mide entre el comun y pin 2 y si esta en corto ante de activarlo, cuando energizes la bobina y volver a medir debe estar en abierto si no es asi entonces es que se quedo pegado el punto de union del rele, y si cambia entonces esta bueno y tendrias que reviar la otra parte del circuito que por lo que veo tienes un transistor que de seguro es el encargado de activar el rele...saludosss


----------



## d4n13l4 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola
yo tengo la misma duda tengo un rele jqc-3f-l de 6v
por abajo no tiene ningun dibujo como dices tu de bobina ni nada
como puedo saber cual es cual y como conectarlo? mi circuito es el simple con un transistor 2n3904 y una resistencia a la base del transistor. porque como debo conectar un diodo en la bobina del rele

encontre un datasheet pero en chino o algo similar 

Saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 12, 2010)

hola, bueno tendrias que colocar una imagen referencial o el datasheet para ver de que rele se trata, aparte se coloca un diodo para proteger el transistor de corrientes de retorno debido a la bobina del rele. un rele normalmente tiene 5 pines o patillas como lo quieran llamar, esas 5 corresponden 2 a la bobina y normalmente 3 que son del switche...saludosss

algo un poco mas ilustrativo que encontre:


----------



## d4n13l4 (Oct 12, 2010)

hola
es como este imagen
claro si se que tiene 5 patas, lo puedo ver  pero como saber cual es cual es mi duda

por abajo es igual que la imagen que puso latinphoenix7.

Saludos


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola,

Ya desoldé el relé de la placa, y al medirlo en la escala de 2k obtuve los siguientes valores:

1 y 2 (com) = 1 o abierto
3 y 2 (com) = 1 o abierto
4 (ON) y 5 (ON) = 1 o abierto
1 y 3 = 400 ohms

Tengo una fuente de 0-30V DC, 3A, bueno eso dice en la etiqueta. Regulé la fuente hasta 12 V DC y con las pinzas de cocodrilo apliqué conecté a las patas 4 y 5 para que le de 12 v. Luego medí 1 y 2 y me sigue marcando abierto, enseguida medi 2 y 3 igual abierto, si quito la alimentación igual abierto ambos casos.

No sé si mi fuente es la adecuada para activar este relé, puedo regular el voltaje hasta 30v pero no puedo manipular el amperaje, no sé si esos 3A se generan cuando la fuente entrega su máximo voltaje que es 30v o antes. Por la ley de Ohm si aumenta el voltaje aumenta el amperaje,  si aplico 9v tengo un amperaje y si aplico 12v tendré un amperaje mayor, *cómo es que se distribuye este amperaje (3v) para mi fuente??*. 
Digo esto porque en el relé dice 10A, 24V DC, me imagino que ese amperaje significa algo.

Pero me sorprende que ud haya activado con 9V DC un relé similar, qué amperaje tenía su fuente? o no tiene nada que ver el amperaje??. En verdad  ya me siento confundido como interpretar esta fuente.

Por otro lado, hice mediciones a los demás componentes de la placa. El día que se quemó el estabilizador decidí abrilo, le eché un vistazo y lo primero que vi fue que muy cerca a la pata de uno de los transistores y colindante con una resistencia estaba de color negro, además olía a quemado todo. En el primero momento, pensé que era la resistencia o el transistor así que desoldé una pata de la resistencia y medi y estaba bien. medi el transistor NPN (2N3904) pero en placa y me marcaba bien, medí el otro transistor PNP (2N3906) en placa y marcaba bien solo que entre emisor y colector había una resistencia de *1,4 Kohm *en una dirección que tiende a abierto y en dirección opuesta marca abierto como debe ser, pero según mi experencia en placa es así por interactuar con los demás componentes no marca muy correcto pero SI SE APROXIMA. En cambio cuando un transistor se daña normalmente marca corto o valores muy alejados de lo normal. Bueno medí las demás resistencia, condensadores y todo está bien, no me quedaba otra opción el relé asi que acudí a ud por su ayuda y la medición en placa ya daba dudas, ahora después de sacar el relé marca todo abierto, incluso la bobina 4 y 5 marca abierto . Volví a medir los 2 transistores después de haber sacado el relé y ahora sí me marcan CORRECTISIMOS entre "colector, base y emisor" así que no veo necesario desoldarlos, sólo me queda descartar el potenciometro, pero no sé cómo medirlo o si es común que eso se dañe.

Le he figurado con mínimos detalles todo lo que he hecho hasta ahora. Qué más puedo hacer?

Espero su respuesta
Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 13, 2010)

si la bobina marca abierto es por que se daño el rele, cámbialo y prueba y por otra parte tu cuando colocas 1 y dices abierto no debería ser 0 en vez de 1 no entiendo esa parte? y el rele con 12Volt y 500ma tiene mas que suficiente para activarse pero debido a que la bobina se daño nunca va activarse...saludos


----------



## d4n13l4 (Oct 13, 2010)

entonces para probar el rele hay q alimentarlo? porque si yo mido en todas las patas no mido nada
y no lo he conectado a nada lo compre hace poco y no he querido alimentarlo para no dañarlo.

Saludos


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 13, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> por otra parte tu cuando colocas 1 y dices abierto no debería ser 0 en vez de 1 no entiendo esa parte? y el rele con 12Volt y 500ma tiene mas que suficiente para activarse pero debido a que la bobina se daño nunca va activarse.




En mi multimetro digital, si en la pantalla me marca 0 quiere decir algo está en corto circuito, hay contacto; por ejemplo, ambos extremos de una bobina o alambre en buenas condiciones están en corto, y si marca 1 o UL o infinito digo que algo está abierto, osea no hay contacto en absoluto entre 2 terminales, por ejemplo la bobina o un fusible si se abren marcan 1, UL en pantalla. Me entiende??

Por eso digo:
1 y 2 (com) =  1 o UL o abierto
3 y 2 (com) = 1 o UL o abierto
4 (ON) y 5 (ON) = 1 o UL o abierto --- Aquí me dice que la bobina está abierta.
1 y 3 = 400 ohms

Me alegra que mi fuente de 30v y 3A sirva para estas pruebas 

Entonces no hay dudas que el relé esté dañado, verdad?

Quisiera agregar algo más, desoldé/saqué el transistor PNP (2N3906) y lo medí con mi multimetro digital en 2k y me marca PERFECTO, para salir de las dudas lo medí con mi multimetro analógico y en la escala de X1 y X10 me marcan perfecto, pero al medirlo en la escala X10K sí presenta fugaz.

Supongo q este tipo de transistores no soportan la escala de X10K o realmente está mal, bueno yo siempre testeado transistores to-220 y me recomendaron hacerlo asi para no llevarse sorpresas, es la primera vez que testeo un to-92.

Tienes experiencia midiendo t0-92???


Saludos !


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 14, 2010)

disculpen, con respecto a las mediciones chequee y el que yo utilice es distinto, en fin corrijo pidiendo nuevamente disculpas, el dibijito el cual les decia en el rele es la bobina lo cual quiere decir que entre el pin 3 y 1 de la imagen son los de la bobina, y el 2 es el comun, entre el 2 y 4 o 5 deberia haber continuidad...si alimentan con 9V entre el pin 3 y 1 veran como se activa el rele, claro no suena muy fuerte pero si lo suficiente como para notarlo les adjunto aparte un video de la prueba de como lo hice yo...saludosss


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola, 

Las cosas cambiaron, medí las patas y apliqué los 12v y resulta que el relé está bien.
No encuentro el problema todavía, podría ser el preset?? o el transformador grande??
Seguiré buscando

Saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 14, 2010)

trata de medir cuando se este activando el rele, ver si cambia de corto - abierto y viceversa el swichet, no creo que sea la bobina ya que si se esta activando, pueden ser los contactos de swichet que pueden estar desgastados y no hacen contacto. otra cosa es que le este llegando el voltaje si tiene como simular un voltaje o corriente para activar el circuito y así ver si ese voltaje realmente esta llegando al rele hazlo y verifica eso...saludoss


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 14, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> trata de medir cuando se este activando el rele, ver si cambia de corto - abierto y viceversa el swichet



Reconfirmado!

Los swichets si cambian de corto a abierto y viceversa, cuando se activa el relé, además me bajé la hoja de datos de este relé para saber el valor de la bobina  y es es de 400ohms,  medí dicha bobina y está bien, así que con esta información asumo que el relé está en buen estado.
Qué opina ud??

En las proximas hora desoldaré el preset (potenciometro), en placa los termilaes extremos me marca 0 ohms y también cualquier extremo con la pata del medio.


Luego le aviso como me fue


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 15, 2010)

ya salismos del rele, ahora con respecto al preset o potenciometro, deberia tener un valor aunque con las medicion que tu dices al parecer esta en abierto lo cual indicaria que se quemo...bueno chequea si tiene algun numero de referencia que de indicios de su valor...saludosss


----------



## d4n13l4 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola
mi rele es de 6v, le puse 6v entre la pata 3 y 1 como decias mas atras y sono
como puedo medir eso que dijiste 





> trata de medir cuando se este activando el rele, ver si cambia de corto - abierto y viceversa el swichet


creo que no lo he dicho pero quiero conectar el rele a un transistor que funcionara en corte y saturacion segun la entrada digital que ira a la base.

Saludos


----------



## latinphoenix7 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola,

Al parecer nada de la placa está defectuosa. Lo que sí encontré es que tanto el fusible como el portafusible han quedado inservibles. 

Está un poco díficil sacar el portafusible. Le adjunto una imagen para que vea como es.

Saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 17, 2010)

barbaro,  cololale otro porta fusible aparte, si no para probrar puedes poner en corto ambos cables los que llegan al porta fisible ojo solo para hacer pruebas...saludosss

realice un pequeño esquema en power point del rele de manera que se entienda y se haga mas facil explicar las pruebas que se pueden realizar y asi descartar que este malo los rele.

las mediciones son:
herramientas y materiales necesarios: un multitester o voltimetro, fuente de poder de pendiento del voltaje si es un rele de 12 puede ser una pila de 9 volt, si es de 5 puede ser un cargador de celular de 4.5volts, esto si no se cuenta con una fuente siempre un poco por debajo del voltaje ya que con eso es mas que suficiente para verificar que se active el rele. cables con caimanes o en su defecto cables que se puedan conectar a las patas del rele para medir cuanto se activa el rele. hoja de datos del rele o una referencia en cuanto a la bobina en ohm.

1.-primero no debe de estar conectado preferiblemente ya que normalmente a los circuitos con rele tienen un diodo de proteccion que puede darnos falsas medicione, asi como tambien se utilizan circuitos filtros que tambien causan falsas mediciones asi que recomiendo tomarse el tiempo de desoldarlo si se tiene la duda de que el rele este defectuoso, asi como tambien antes de descartar el rele, revisar que le este llegando el voltaje de activacion osea la etapa del circuito de control para activar el rele.

2.- luego el primer chequeo es la bobina para medir la bobina se coloca en continuidad el multitester y se mide debe dar continuidad ya que es como medir un cable, luego pasamos a ohm el multitester y debe dar un valor bajo en ohm como en el caso del amigo 400ohm en el caso del rele del video lo medi y es de 408ohm muy similar para este tipo de rele y esto es por que son de 12volt, en caso de que alguno de estos parametros este mal ya sea que la bobina este abierta o el valor en ohm sea muy elevado con respecto a la hoja de datos lo recomendable es cambiarlo ya que no existe reparaciones que valgan y de hablerlo debe salir mas costoso que comprar uno nuevo, ademas que una reparacion no va a garantizar que quede bien. en el caso de una medicion alta en ohm la falla suele notarse es cuando el rele se activa aveces y aveces no esto es porque requiere mucha mas corriente para activarse.

3.-la parte del switchet en este caso es un rele con un switchet interno de 2 posiciones una es "NC" normalmente cerrado lo que quiere decir que si medimos en continuidad debe dar en corto igual que la bobina de echo si medimos en ohm y notamos una medidion alta en ohm esto se debe a que los contactos se queman con el tiempo y dejan de hacer continuidad, es normal ya que esta parte es la que maneja la parte de potencia pero para el pin de NC no es tan critico.
el pin "NA" normalmente abiero es todo lo contrario al NC en este caso veremos un abierto midiendo en continuidad con el multitester lo cual es normal. Ahora si llegaramos a medir en corto es porque los contactos o electrodos del le se soldaron para esta falla puede si se quiere abrir el rele y despegar los contactos y limpiarlos pero yo recomiendo igual que simpre comprar uno nuevo ya que despues que se soldan una vez siempre lo hacen. un detalle importante aqui es medir que lo que se comento antes del desgaste de los contactos o electrodos internos del rele el NA es el mas afectado ya que es el normalmente se usa para cortocircuitar un sistema, si todos los rele fueran transparentes pudieramos ver su funcionamiento y ver que al momento de activarse se gerena una pequeña chista entre el comun y el NA, esa chispa es la que genera el desgaste y tambien que se solde NA con el comun.

4.- prueba final del funcionamiento, aqui es donde vamos a probrar si el rele esta haciendo el cambio del comun de NC a NA. con la fuente o pila alimentamos el rele y con el multimetro medimos entre el comun y NA y debe medirnos una continuidad al igual con NC, en este caso se puede verificar en ohm con el multitester tanto en NC como en NA lo cual debe dar muy parecido si NA tiene una muy alta medicion en ohm digamos unos cuantos kohm's entonces debemos estar pendientes ya que en algun momento puede soldarse el rele.

5.-si luego de haber realizado todo lo anterior y sigue el problema, comuniquese con su representante tecnico mas cercano...jejeje, broma espero y les sirva de verda...saludosss


----------



## plaquetin (Sep 3, 2012)

Una pregunta referida a las bobinas de un relay. tengo una que trabaja a 24V continua y tiene una bobina de 740 vueltas en un nucleo de hierro de 7 mm, segun la ley de ohm si es que se cumple con la bobina si solo dejo la mitad 370 vueltas trabaja a 12V y si le bobino 135 trabaja a 6V continua???

esa es mi pregunta, si la ley de ohm se plantea mas o menos en este caso???


----------

